# Are Bangs Right For You?



## Shelley (Jul 17, 2007)

*Are Bangs Right For You?*

_16/07/2007 2:53:31 PM_
*Source: MSN/Sympatico*

*Explore the pros and cons of the newest hair trend: bangs.*

* Whether you choose to believe it or not, hair contributes a large part to our individuality and creativity, especially as it relates to our own personal style. No single person has the same colour, cut, texture, length or thickness of hair as anyone else, and quite often hair says as much about a person as the clothes they are wearing. *

Not only does hair speak to who you are, but you can also change your style drastically just by differing the way you wear it, the colour or the cut. Like a mood ring, you can show others how you feel on any given day by the way you choose to wear your hair and that can be very empowering. Just like fashion, popularity in hairstyles changes on a regular basis.

It can be difficult deciding on something new, but the key is to find the right hair care professional; someone who knows you, someone you trust, someone who knows your style and who you are, plus can best manipulate your hair into a masterpiece. I am definitely not that person, but I do know a thing or two about the latest hair craze â€“ bangs. I am going to shed a little light on this somewhat scary, but very trendy and often flattering style.

*Caution*

Before I begin filling your heads with the many wonders of bangs, I should probably start with a word of warning. Bangs are not for everyone. As with many trends that come our way, it is best to do your homework before diving in, because fashion is a very personal and individual area of life and every trend cannot possibly suit everyone equally.

Reading this article is a good first step, but I would also suggest looking at pictures of people with bangs, paying particular attention to face shapes and different styles of bangs. As well, your hair stylist is an invaluable source of information with a wealth of knowledge, so a consultation before beginning is a must.

Before taking the leap, you need to know the facts about you; face shape, hair thickness, which features are best to accentuate and finally what style of bangs will work best on you. These are all questions your hair professional can help answer. Itâ€™s only hairâ€¦but itâ€™s important.

*The Facts*

Now that Iâ€™ve scared you into continuing to read, Iâ€™m going to bombard you with facts about bangs and how to tell if they are right for you.

â€œTo cut the hair so as to form a fringe over the foreheadâ€ (dictionary.com), this is the definition given for one of the hottest trends in hair at the moment, but like all things trendy, the definition leaves a great deal open for interpretation. There are many styles of bangs available, including the blunt fringe, side swept, a slight part, choppy and asymmetrical.

Within those categories are sub-categories depending on the amount of drama and edge you desire. Going hand-in-hand with bang types are face shapes (including round, square, heart, oval, triangular and long) since one depends on the other. For instance, experts tell us that long, soft layers are best for round faces, side swept bangs flatter square shapes and oval faces can pretty much carry off anythingâ€¦lucky you. As I stated before, research is important, but you have many resources at your disposal, so take advantage.

*Take Care*

Bangs, not unlike a pet, can be a lot of work, which is something you need to consider when deciding if they are right for you. First of all, there is the training. If you havenâ€™t had bangs since you were five, then your hair probably isnâ€™t used to sitting flat across your forehead, so it will take a considerable amount of time and patience to get them to behave the way you wish.

Having the proper tools for success are important as well, which means having the right styling products for your hair type and knowing how to care for your bangs (for example: blow drying vs. towel drying and knowing which brush to use). There are a plethora of conflicting theories, but the best way to sift through the madness is to utilize your hairdresserâ€™s methods.

If you are not used to putting a lot of effort into your hair or you are simply lazy (Iâ€™ll admit to that), then bangs may not be the best route to take. Knowing yourself is key to answering these questions.

_____________________________________

*to bang or not to bang?*

Bangs can be a great way to drastically change your appearance and give you a new confidence, but they can just as easily go awry if not done properly. The best way to avoid a catastrophe is to arm yourself with the information you need to make an educated decision.

Pick up some magazines devoted to haircuts and maintenance and peruse websites for pictures of what you would like. When you have gathered your evidence, present it to your hairdresser and let them take it from there.

I hope this article has at least stimulated your interest in a change. While bangs can be a scary alteration, the result can be brilliant, so let your fears subside and then take actionâ€¦you wonâ€™t regret it.


----------



## jewele (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about this for a while now. My hair has been the same forever and I want to try. We'll see.........


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't think bangs were meant for me. My forehead goes back a little bit and it's hard work to try to make any hair go over it.


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 4, 2007)

bangs dont work on me


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a big forehead, so bangs are definitely my friend! lol.


----------



## .MzMz. (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx


----------



## MadRadPopcorn (Nov 7, 2007)

i love my bangs


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 7, 2007)

They look good on me.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 7, 2007)

I've always pondered getting bangs again. I had them when I was about 10 and never since because I had/have a cowlick on the right side that raised them off my forehead and I always looked like I just woke up. No idea if its possible for a cowlick to relax or go away, but I haven't noticed the 'just woke up look' with the hair grown out all these years. Maybe I'll take the plunge and get some long ones first that way if I don't like 'em I can clip them back.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 23, 2008)

That was a good read!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2008)

Great article! Thnx!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Mar 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a big forehead, so bangs are definitely my friend! lol. hahaha same for me!!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the article!

I'm still undecided, some people say I suit them and others say I don't.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 22, 2009)

I have always had bangs, or as I call them a fringe.



I grew it out once, but I don't think I suited it so cut it back again. I like have a side fringe. I think I will always have a fringe. And I have glasses too, so I can keep my fringe short just above the frame and it looks nice - If I have them long, it curls all over the place and just looks horrible!


----------



## TheGlamSticker (Dec 25, 2011)

If you have a small forehead, you should not wear bangs. It might not suit you. However, for most people with big foreheads, bangs are a great way to go. Keep in mind your face shape aswell.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 25, 2011)

I prefer myself with.


----------

